# What M.A. star's movie did you last watch?



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2009)

I landed on "The Quest".  Van Damme, Moore.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 7, 2009)

karate kid 2 on hulu last night


----------



## artFling (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm a sucker for Hong Kong cinema; I like a lot of the Dragon Dynasty stuff.  The last one I watched was not really a HK movie.  It was made in Vietnam, the highest grossing ever from that country called The Rebel.  It stars Johnny Tri Nguyen who did a lot of the stunt work in the first two Spiderman movies.  It also stars Veronica Ngo and Dustin Tri Nguyen (of 21 Jump Street).  It is set in the 1920s and centers on Vietnamese fight for freedom from the French.  They throw a lot of knees and elbows.  The fighting seemed out of place for the period, but I didn't care; I mean who wants to watch a Vietnamese historical piece without the fighting?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 8, 2009)

"Forbidden Kingdom" with Jet Li and Jackie Chan.


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 8, 2009)

Billy Blanks - Tough and Deadly. 
Tagline is 'Masters with fists and guns and not afraid to use them'!


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 9, 2009)

Ip Man starring Donnie Yen.
Watched for the 5th time


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2009)

Kung fu Panda


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 9, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Kung fu Panda


 
lol..I heard it was actually good.


----------

